# FreeBSD 7.1 on Compaq CQ50-215nr



## deklove (Jan 20, 2009)

Please Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have installed FreeBSD 7.1 on my CQ50-215NR. I have gotten everything else working except the stupid Atheros ar5009 wireless N
network card that is in the machine.  I think i have exhausted all posibilities and am about to give up.  

I have created my own kernel (copy of GENERIC minus anything having to do with atheros) in order to try NDIS. No Luck. 

I think the problem is the stupid wireless button next to the power button.  Can anyone confirm this? Is there a workaround?

Please Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raxeax (Feb 11, 2009)

maybe you need to update the ath src into latest?
and recompile the kernel.

https://dev.openwrt.org/browser/trunk/package/madwifi/ath_hal-20080528.tgz?rev=12395

after that, dmesg | grep ath
will give you version 10.5.2 something.


----------



## ashvinsivram (Apr 29, 2009)

deklove said:
			
		

> I think the problem is the stupid wireless button next to the power button.  Can anyone confirm this? Is there a workaround?
> 
> Please Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Are you referring to Quick Launch button??


----------

